# Keto



## texasgirl (Jul 25, 2022)

For to health issues, i have been ordered to lose a ton of weight. Keto is what I'm being told to follow.

Is there a keto forum?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 25, 2022)

Howdy, *texasgirl*, good to see you again! You were so close - just one step away from the "KETO" sub-forum. It's within the "Health, Nutrition, and Special Diets" that you posted in, but it's hard to find the link if you aren't on a laptop. Seems to be a limited amount of activity since it was established almost four years ago, but you can have a look around and maybe even give it new life!

*Low Carb-Keto*


Good luck with the weight loss thing. It's certainly a bit of a challenge once you reach a "certain" age.


----------

